# Hunting Tattoos'



## jsbourbon89

I have the ducks unlimited head with two mallard drake curly's criss crossed above the duck's unlimited logo , I want to get another waterfowl related tattoo , does anybody have any ideas ? thanks

j . b.

[email protected]


----------



## bullocklabradors

I saw a guy at a hunt test with a lab holding a duck on his shoulder.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## always_outdoors

I have the Browning buckmark on my shoulder. I get quite a few compliments on it....well...except for a good budy that loves Benelli. He says he doesn't like it.
:beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Here's a link to F&S's latest galleries of hunting and fishing tattoos. Maybe that will give you some ideas. Enjoy!

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstre ... ry=tattoos


----------



## Fossilman

I took alook at some of those tat's in "FS".I think some of them guys should complain on their art,its really bad,the artist shouldn't be working........
Over all the rest of the Tat's look very good..............
I have a friend that has a bugling Elk on his upper arm,looks nice...........


----------



## USSapper

I liked the red white and blue buck on the leg-though i would get it onthe shoulder. Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## steve66

i want to get a buck head or a moose head with 2 lever action rifles crossed underneith


----------



## PJ

Ducks or geese landing would be cool. Like the sticker decals people put on their trucks.


----------



## rowdie

I'd like to get my favorite plug on my upperbicep. I know its fishing but same ballpark


----------



## sotaman

I got three spinners going around my upper arm the one on the front and back are red and white with red white and blues beads. and the one on the side is a hammered silver with green white and black beads.

I am also scheduled to get one of a bow hunter with a full draw leaning down up in a treestand


----------



## USSapper

I was also thinking of getting ducks or geese landing on my shoulder but would like to start with something more simple


----------



## yellar

I have the red, white and blue browning buckmark on my lower back and my husband has the ducks unlimited logo on his trigger finger.


----------

